# Best for male infertility?



## Mrs G 0207 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, not sure if this is the right area but here goes. 
Me and DH are pretty certain that next year we want to have our first cycle. We have both female and male factor  (me PCOS and he has no vas defrens) we are unsure if he actually has sperm but according to the urologist he thinks there is a high possibility he does as his hormone levels are near perfect. 
Anyway my question is which is the best clinic (abroad) for male factors? Many of them just seem to focus on the female being the problem. I am leaning towards serum, don't know why I just feel drawn too it.  Also the clinic has to be abroad because if we do need to use donor we want it to be anonymous  (husband actually says he wants to just go straight for donor but I think it's worth are try with his own). 
Also how big of a factor is BMI? Is it the same as the UK of 35 and under? 
Thanks I'm advance


----------



## Rainie (May 10, 2016)

Hi mrs g,

Your story is similar to ours. My husband is cbavd but he has both kidneys and like yours had excellent hormone levels. We have had a decent cycle in Australia using tesa with no reports of sperm issues. Then we moved here. Just had a disaster cycle in U.K. The sample was full of blood so could only see a few sperm. So now looking for a clinic that is really good when it comes to SSR and sperm issues. Some clinics are really basic, not very good at the procedure nor have the technology or want to try some of the newer things. There are plenty of things they can do with sperm, certain washes that wake the sperm up, incubating them for a period of time to allow immature sperm to mature etc. Using ultrasound to avoid blood vessels during the procedure...etc, etc The clinic we have NHS funding for refuse to do any of this, so I would love to hear from anyone that knows anything about good clinics for mfi. We are looking at some of the European clinics as I've heard good things about them generally and the costs are so much more affordable. I've been in touch with serum and I really like them, however I think they are pretty standard with SSR and seemed to want to push for donor sperm. If we need to go down that road then I might reconsider.

Anyway, sorry for my ramble. I'm not sure about bmi though, sorry. If I find anything out, I'll come back and let you know. Best of luck!


----------

